# speed out of your bow



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Not to hijack Tarzas post on his x8

I was wondering what everyone is getting for speeds out of their bows? please post pounds, draw, and arrow wt.

X7 60# 400gr arrow shooting 255fps


thanks 

Chad


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*constitution*

bt connie 
340 beamans 30-1/2"
125 gr points , about 450gr i think
65 lb dw
260fps


----------



## Jeffinnd (May 3, 2008)

Hoyt 737
28" DL Cam 1/2 Plus
400gr arrow
61# Draw Weight
258fps

I bumper the draw weight to 66# but have not measure the speed again but it is shooting noticably flatter at 40 yards and beyond.

Good Hunting
Jeff in ND


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

2008 Reflex Caribou
28" draw 55lbs 475 gr.
2016's 212 fps


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Speed you say?*

Darton Lightning
29 1/2 draw
65# (not 100% sure, could be higher)
420 grain arrow - 27" 2213/90gr. point w/4" feathers
Springy on an overdraw
270+fps


----------



## TomM (Feb 19, 2008)

Drenalin LD
60LB 31"
Carbon tech Cheetah 400s 80 grn points 1.75" fetchings 302grns total
317 fps(had to turn it down)


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Constitution
55#
28" DL
CAE Phantom 28" long , 325 total arrow weight
267 fps


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

Constitution
30" draw
63 - 66 pounds, not real sure
X-weave 300 with 100 gr point 365 total weight
285fps


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

2003 Ultra Tec XT-2000, with Z3 cams set at 54#, 28-3/4 dl, 38 AtoA.
306 grain GT pro with mini blazers/wraps.
292 fps
Same bow with C2 cams set At 58#, 28-3/4 dl, 36 AtoA.
Same arrow as above
280 fps
Same bow with orignal F cam.5 at 62#, 28-3/4 dl, 36 AtoA.
Same arrow as above
278 fps
Haven't yet chrono my new Vectric XL with #4 Z3 cams same arrow.
My 2004 Ultra Elite is running in the 280 fps range with C2 cams and XT-3000 limbs, 41 AtoA.


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

*sonething wrong with the poll ?*

see here 3 connies , two hoyts , one mathews , so how come bowtech comes in third on the finger bow poll ?


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

08 montega 60# shooting right at 237fps with acc 3-60 arrows
31" draw length


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

1989 Hoyt Provantage with carbon plus limbs. 62#, 31.5" draw. 2317 arrows. Fast enough for me to walk down to the butt move the target before the arrow gets there to insure it's in the "X"


----------



## lizardbow (Jun 3, 2005)

Fingershooter1-
are those accs' kind of heavy? I would have thought your arrows would be faster at a 31" draw.


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Conquest 4
60LB 28"
Lightspeed 400s 90 grn points 2" Quickspin ST Hunter fetchings 352grns total
273fps (as chrono'd at the UK 3d champs)


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Bowtech Constitution 58 lbs. 30.5 DL 

Litespeed 400's 80 grain points, 2.25" quickspins at about 350 Grns

285 fps, I could get a little more if I maxed out the bow.

Ross CR337 same DL 60lbs. Same arrows 295 fps. Currently set to 285 fps


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Hoyt Pro 38 XL 
#62, 30.25" DL, 312 gr. Victory X-ringer 350, 296 fps


----------



## 0341 (May 29, 2006)

*05 Ultratec w spirals*

60 lbs 
28 in dl 
300 grain carbon impact 5000
310 fps


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Ally speeds*

See signature below.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

If this thread is for 3-D arrow speeds, heres Mine...Hoyt 737, 28" draw, 61# Cam 1/2 Plus cams, factory turd, er, Fuse strings, Fletcher peep, tied on nockset...318 grain Arrow Dynamics arrows, averaging 278 f.p.s.( I havent even tweeked the 737 yet, or tried to speed tune it, I dont think that I'm keeping it)...Martin Scepter 3, 28" draw, bow set up way out of Factory specs, 71#, Winners choice strings, Fury X cams, Fletcher peep, tied on nockset, speed buttons on string, shooting 360 grain ave. PSE Radial X-weave arrows, at average of 284 f.p.s....Merlin XT, 28" draw length, Viper cams, 60#, fletcher peep, tied on nockset, speed buttons, shooting 318 grain average arrows , average speed of 290 f.p.s....heres the one thats hard to believe...My old Protec, 2005 model, 64#, 28" draw with 27.5" Spirals rotated, and strings "Tweeked", Fletcher peep, tied on nockset, no speed buttons, G.T.Pro strings made from Ultracam...37 3/4" A-T-A, 7 1/2" brace, shooting 345 grain arrows at an average of 283 f.p.s...I have more, if anyone is interested...L.O.L...I havent set up the REV. Triumph yet, but the chrono numbers should be scary...Anyone want to know what my 33" X-Force was shooting with fingers??...L.O.L...Take care..I want to add that I cant shoot a bow for crap, but I can tune/tweek the doodie out of a 2 cam bow....Dont doubt the numbers..I was taught by someone that really knows how to make a Hoyt zip...L.O.L...Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

0341 said:


> 60 lbs
> 28 in dl
> 300 grain carbon impact 5000
> 310 fps


....I see that You were a Jarhead, and a Mortarman...Line Company, or Weapons Company?..I was an 0351, 3rd. Battalion, 6th Marines.....Jim


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

KatXL
30"
405 gr FB
62#
276fps


----------



## BulletProof (Jan 7, 2008)

Diamond Marquis
70#
350gr, Fatboys 
30" draw
309


----------



## Celtic Dragon (Jan 4, 2009)

CSS Challenger

45#
295 gr CX200's
27.5 " draw
230 fps


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

PSE Dakota 70#
Axis 340 @ 461 grns
255 fps


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I finally chrono'ed the old carbon plus provantage. Not sure of weight of arrows, so I'll describe. All shot from 31.5" draw and fingers.
Beman Energy 460 with 80 grain glue in points @ 60 lbs - 250, @ 65 lbs - 257.
Victory V3 400 with 100 grain screw in points @ 60 lbs - 230, @ 65 lbs - 238.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

07 Reflex caribou
65lbs 30 inch draw
30 inch Beman 9.3 
100 grain glue in
around 375 grain
265


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

HCA Supreme PRO 27in draw, 62lbs,318grn arrow,293fps


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Mathews Rival Pro 61#

Carbon Express CXLss 150 27" shaft
80 gr points
CXL nocks
Duravane 1.8 3D vanes
28" draw
Total arrow : 295

approx 277-280 fps


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Really?*

Hey high Country, you shoot that with fingers at that speed? How does it shoot in Smoothness


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

66 inch Black Swan Longbow
70# @ 27 inches (true draw) 8.25 inch brace (should be 7.25)
Axis 340 with 70 grain points, 366 gr total.....225 FPS


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Wirenut,Its somewhat harsh to draw with a pretty big roll over. I draw with three and drop one. The valley is fairly broad with a hard backwall. It is real "dead in the hand at launch". It was pretty easy to tune and is aconsistantly accurate bow. I acually like the draw curve and let off better than my 07 Connie.I like the Sup Pro well enough to get a 09 also and have 1 for 3-d and 1 to hunt.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

That sounds great I wish I could shoot one. But no dealer around here, I am an ex High Country owner having bought a Machined Supreme 100 years ago. Since the dealer sold out and the other dealer never got back into High Country.


----------



## Catamount2 (Feb 16, 2008)

07 Caribou 28" draw 64#
75/95 goldtip with 20grn brass weight and 145 grn [email protected]


----------



## flinging finger (Feb 18, 2006)

conquest 3 28.5 draw length 58lbs lite speed arrows 500s 80grn nibbs 295grn arrow weight 2" blazer vanes 289 fps


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

'08 Barnsdale Classic X 29.5" true draw 64#
lightspeeed 400 Bohning Blazers 80 gr pts........272fps


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

*speed*

Hoyt Striker redline with Martin Mpro cam & idler: 49#, 500 grain 2413, 27" draw with a 8" bh at 186 fps. I haven't shot up my 3d set up yet but will be shooting Easton epic 400's 396 grains at 65#'s curious what the speed will be.


----------



## Dave K (Feb 26, 2009)

Oregon Savage
63#
2117's---500gr. arrow
29" draw
221fps


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

I have kept a 280max speed limit. It gets a little too critical when I go over it. I'm at around 260 with my current set up.
(Man, I hate getting old!!)


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

This thread really tells me something. My trustly old Barnsdale set on 38# will shoot a smoking 216 FPS with a really light arrow.


----------

